# Taming my new baby budgies!



## EllieMc (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi! I’m new to this page which I have joined in order to receive guidance and advice from fellow bird lovers! I have recently gotten 2 baby budgies which are between 9-13 weeks! I have had them around 3 weeks now and was wondering on the best ways to tame! I have used millet which they will freely eat when I hold it in their cage! One of my budgies, Bluu, will sometimes reluctantly get on my hand to eat but other times will not. I wouldn’t say they are scared of my hand now, just wary! Can I have advice on how to get my budgies to trust me and how often I should interact with my hand in the cage! Thank you in advance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*
*
Your budgies are very cute! What are your their names?

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. 
 
When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds in the palm of your hand.
Let them make the decision on when they are ready to step onto your hand to get the seeds.
Working with them for about 10 - 15 minutes at a time in the cage setting is best. First thing in the morning may be a good time to start as the budgies will be hungry then.

Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie(s) becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give him shredding toys instead.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Your new babies are adorable!

I agree with FaeryBee, she’s given you excellent advice! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Best wishes! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

